# Hintergrundbilder mit PhotoIMpact 7!



## ExtremeGokuX (23. Juli 2002)

Ein Internetkumpel sagte mir das er den Hintergrund
mit PhotoImact 7 gemacht hat.Kann mir einer sagen wie man sowas macht.

Danke im vorraus, ExtremeGokuX!
Hier das Bild
Hier


----------



## freek (17. August 2002)

*Re: HG`s erstellen mit Photo Impact 7*

Also du startest Photo Impact und gehst auf Web / Backgrounddesigner, dort hast du die Wahl zwischen verschiedenne Mustern und Fraben und kannst dir deinen eigenen HG basteln.

Photo Impact ---> Web ----> Backgrounddesingeer ---> und viel Spaß
MfG Max


----------

